#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод "upaadaana"

## Ассаджи

Это слово имеет два разных значения с двумя разными этимологиями, которые полезно четко различать.

Первое значение этимологически связано с глаголом «upadahati” и с термином «upadhi”. “Upadahati” означает «причиняет, производит, дает». «Upaadaa ruupaa” означает производные от “ruupa” (материи) качества, то есть цвет, форма, запах, вкус, глаз, ухо, нос, и т.д.

В словаре Монье-Вильямса есть соответствующее значение «upaadaana” как непосредственной, материальной причины. В таком смысле это слово употребляется в Кутухала-сала сутте. В данном отрывке «упаданой» (производящей причиной) является как топливо для горения огня, так и ветер для сдувания огня. 

СН 4.399. Kutuuhalasaalaasutta.m 

“Ala~nhi te, vaccha, ka’nkhitu.m, ala.m vicikicchitu.m. Ka’nkhaniiye ca pana te .thaane vicikicchaa uppannaa. Sa-upaadaanassa khvaaha.m, vaccha, upapatti.m pa~n~naapemi no anupaadaanassa. Seyyathaapi, vaccha, aggi sa-upaadaano jalati, no anupaadaano; evameva khvaaha.m, vaccha, sa-upaadaanassa upapatti.m pa~n~naapemi, no anupaadaanassaa”ti.

“Yasmi.m, bho gotama, samaye acci vaatena khittaa duurampi gacchati, imassa pana bhava.m gotamo ki.m upaadaanasmi.m pa~n~naapetii”ti? “Yasmi.m kho, vaccha, samaye acci vaatena khittaa duurampi gacchati, tamaha.m vaatuupaadaana.m pa~n~naapemi. Vaato hissa, vaccha, tasmi.m samaye upaadaana.m hotii”ti. “Yasmi~nca pana, bho gotama, samaye ima~nca kaaya.m nikkhipati, satto ca a~n~natara.m kaaya.m anupapanno hoti, imassa pana bhava.m gotamo ki.m upaadaanasmi.m pa~n~naapetii”ti? “Yasmi.m kho, vaccha, samaye ima~nca kaaya.m nikkhipati, satto ca a~n~natara.m kaaya.m anupapanno hoti, tamaha.m ta.nhuupaadaana.m vadaami. Ta.nhaa hissa, vaccha, tasmi.m samaye upaadaana.m hotii”ti .

Второе значение этимологически связано с глаголом “upaadiyati” (берет, присваивает).

В словаре Монье-Вильямса есть соответствующее значение «принятие в качестве себя, присвоение к своему «я»», то есть по сути отождествление.

Это значение употребляется в Упадания сутте, где оно объясняется как желание и страсть по отношению к пяти кхандхам.

 СН 3.167. Upaadaaniyasutta.m 

“upaadaaniye   ca,   bhikkhave,   dhamme  desessaami  upaadaana~nca.  ta.m su.naatha.  katame  ca,  bhikkhave,  upaadaaniyaa  dhammaa,  katama.m  upaadaana.m?  ruupa.m, bhikkhave, upaadaaniyo   dhammo,   yo   tattha   chandaraago,   ta.m  tattha  upaadaana.m.  vedanaa  …pe…  sa~n~naa… sa’nkhaaraa…   vi~n~naa.na.m  upaadaaniyo  dhammo;  yo  tattha  chandaraago,  ta.m  tattha  upaadaana.m.  ime vuccanti, bhikkhave, upaadaaniyaa dhammaa, ida.m upaadaanan”ti.

Приводится и аналогичная разбивка по шести сферам восприятия:

СН 4.89. Upaadaaniyasutta.m 

“Upaadaaniye  ca,  bhikkhave,  dhamme  desessaami  upaadaana~nca.  ta.m  su.naatha.  katame ca, bhikkhave,    upaadaaniyaa    dhammaa,   katama~nca   upaadaana.m?   cakkhu.m,   bhikkhave,   upaadaaniyo dhammo.  yo  tattha  chandaraago,  ta.m  tattha  upaadaana.m  …pe… jivhaa upaadaaniyo dhammo …pe… mano  upaadaaniyo  dhammo.  yo tattha chandaraago, ta.m tattha upaadaana.m. ime vuccanti, bhikkhave, upaadaaniyaa dhammaa, ida.m upaadaanan”ti.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-121.html

СН 4.108

“Upaadaaniye  ca,  bhikkhave,  dhamme  desessaami  upaadaana~nca. Ta.m su.naatha. Katame ca, bhikkhave,  upaadaaniyaa  dhammaa,  katama~nca upaadaana.m? Santi, bhikkhave, cakkhuvi~n~neyyaa ruupaa i.t.thaa   kantaa   manaapaa   piyaruupaa   kaamuupasa.mhitaa   rajaniiyaa.  Ime  vuccanti,  bhikkhave,  upaadaaniyaa dhammaa.  Yo  tattha  chandaraago,  ta.m  tattha  upaadaana.m  …pe…  santi,  bhikkhave, jivhaavi~n~neyyaa rasaa  …pe…  santi,  bhikkhave, manovi~n~neyyaa dhammaa i.t.thaa kantaa manaapaa piyaruupaa kaamuupasa.mhitaa  rajaniiyaa.  Ime  vuccanti, bhikkhave, upaadaaniyaa dhammaa. Yo tattha chandaraago ta.m tattha upaadaanan”ti.

О желании говорится и в Хемавата сутте (Сутта-нипата .30):    

172. “Katama.m ta.m upaadaana.m, yattha loko viha~n~nati; 
          niyyaana.m pucchito bruuhi, katha.m dukkhaa pamuccati”. 
173. “Pa~nca kaamagu.naa loke, manocha.t.thaa paveditaa;
          ettha chanda.m viraajetvaa, eva.m dukkhaa pamuccati.

Исходя из этого, можно использовать и переводы «привязанность», «пристрастие», хотя при этом теряется одна из составляющих смысла — отождествление с пятью кхандхами. В буддийской системе описание проблемы тесно связано с путем её решения. В данном случае решением является разотождествление через видение безличности (анатта).

В Весали сутте (СН 4.109) в одном ряду с «upaadaana» говорится об опоре сознания на шесть видов приятных объектов:

    “Santi  ca  kho,  gahapati,  cakkhuvi~n~neyyaa  ruupaa,  i.t.thaa  kantaa manaapaa piyaruupaa kaamuupasa.mhitaa rajaniiyaa.  Ta~nce  bhikkhu  naabhinandati  naabhivadati  naajjhosaaya  ti.t.thati. Tassa ta.m anabhinandato anabhivadato  anajjhosaaya  ti.t.thato  na  tannissita.m  vi~n~naa.na.m  hoti, na tadupaadaana.m. Anupaadaano, gahapati,  bhikkhu  parinibbaayati  …pe… santi kho, gahapati, jivhaavi~n~neyyaa rasaa …pe… santi kho, gahapati,  manovi~n~neyyaa  dhammaa  i.t.thaa  kantaa manaapaa piyaruupaa kaamuupasa.mhitaa rajaniiyaa. Ta~nce bhikkhu  naabhinandati naabhivadati naajjhosaaya ti.t.thati, tassa ta.m anabhinandato anabhivadato anajjhosaaya  ti.t.thato.  Na  tannissita.m vi~n~naa.na.m hoti, na tadupaadaana.m. Anupaadaano, gahapati, bhikkhu parinibbaayati.  Aya.m  kho,  gahapati, hetu aya.m paccayo yena midhekacce sattaa di.t.theva dhamme parinibbaayantii”ti.

Перечисляются четыре вида «upaadaana» (МН 1.50):

Katama.m  panaavuso,  upaadaana.m,  katamo  upaadaanasamudayo,  katamo  upaadaananirodho,  katamaa upaadaananirodhagaaminii pa.tipadaa? Cattaarimaani, aavuso, upaadaanaani– kaamupaadaana.m, di.t.thupaadaana.m, siilabbatupaadaana.m,  attavaadupaadaana.m.  Ta.nhaasamudayaa  upaadaanasamudayo,  ta.nhaanirodhaa  upaadaananirodho,  ayameva  ariyo  a.t.tha’ngiko  maggo  upaadaananirodhagaaminii  pa.tipadaa, seyyathida.m– sammaadi.t.thi …pe… sammaasamaadhi.

В текстах два этих значения переплетаются в игре слов, и получается, что привязанность-присвоение-отождествление служит производящей причиной для становления (bhava) во взаимообусловленном возникновении.

----------


## Ассаджи

Слово "upaadi" в составе прилагательных "sa-upaadi-sesa" и "an-upaadi-sesa", часто трактуют как пять кхандх. Однако это противоречит, например, фразе:

Eva.m sammaa dvayataanupassino kho, bhikkhave,  bhikkhuno appamattassa aataapino pahitattassa viharato dvinna.m phalaana.m a~n~natara.m phala.m paa.tika"nkha.m– di.t.theva dhamme a~n~naa, sati vaa upaadisese anaagaamitaa.

(Сутта-нипата, строфы 724-765)

где монах, правильно созерцающий двоицу, достигает либо знания здесь и сейчас (Архатства), либо, при наличии остатка "upaadi", Не-возвращения.

И у Араханта, и у Анагамина сохраняются кхандхи, поэтому такое толкование "upaadi" здесь не подходит.

Далее, в строфе 354 Сутта-нипаты Будде задают вопрос, достиг ли Каппа Ниббаны, или он "саупадисеса". Опять же здесь не может идти речь о кхандхах, так как Каппа скончался.

Что же означает "upaadi"? Этимологически это слово может восходить либо к "upadhi", либо к "upaadaana". Оно не означает "привязанности", так как в Итивуттаке (Iti II.17; Iti 38) "saupaadisesaa Nibbaanadhaatu" описывается как устранение влечений, прекращение страсти, отвращения и заблуждения.

Остается значение "производящей причины (последующего становления)", что вполне согласуется с вышеупомянутыми строфами.

----------

